# Firing side profile



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Several people have asked me to record me shooting. Just dry firing but, hope it helps

Just to reiterate - I've been having lots of problems with frame hits and hand hits

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, you mounted your clips on the wrong side, check out this video -


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Yup, you mounted your clips on the wrong side, check out this video -


Ah dammit....well I'm an idiot...thats not how I normally shoot....ignore that.... focus on my pouch hold

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm not a short draw shooter but I can't see anything glaring in the video other than what Reed already pointed out. With that type of pouch grip you need to be aware of your elbow height. Dropping or raising your elbow will change your pouch angle which will cause the "speed bump". Do you hit your top or bottom fork more often?

ATO did a good video showing what happens when you raise or drop your elbow.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Harry Knuckles said:


> I'm not a short draw shooter but I can't see anything glaring in the video other than what Reed already pointed out. With that type of pouch grip you need to be aware of your elbow height. Dropping or raising your elbow will change your pouch angle which will cause the "speed bump". Do you hit your top or bottom fork more often?
> 
> ATO did a good video showing what happens when you raise or drop your elbow.


Top fork and my hand...constantly

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Facewizard13 said:


> Harry Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a short draw shooter but I can't see anything glaring in the video other than what Reed already pointed out. With that type of pouch grip you need to be aware of your elbow height. Dropping or raising your elbow will change your pouch angle which will cause the "speed bump". Do you hit your top or bottom fork more often?
> ...


I would guess you are dropping your elbow and flipping the ammo up without knowing it. Next time you go out shooting, video yourself until you get another fork hit. You don't need to see the target, just your whole upper body. Once you have a fork hit, go back a review the video to see what was different.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Alternatively, you can do what I did and redo your whole shooting style...


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay it looks like you have a very good form solid study and looks consistent. The only thing that I would say is if you're hitting the top fork that means your elbow is low. It didn't look low but for me my elbow is raised up above straight line to get and accurate shot.

The other thing that I noticed was that I'm seeing some shaking as you pull back and hold when you line up a shot. That looks like Heavy band set to me especially if you're trying to work on accuracy. Use that 2040 in a single tube set-up and go to 8 mm or even better quarter inch steel and you will lose that shake and get to really focus on consistency and accuracy. I mostly shoot quarter inch with 1632 tubes and I'm very accurate with only a 4 and 1/2 pound draw wait. I can then go to my hunting setup with as which of the 14 lb draw weight and 1/2 inch steel and be just as accurate, I just can't do that many shots before my grip starts to go bad and I get shaky. 8 mm and quarter end for both do serious fun damage to any kind of Target you're shooting at as long as you're not hunting. The lighter setup also let you hold for longer to really line that shot up and not have to release within a second I hold for three to five seconds to make sure that shot is dead where I want it. Just my two cents and I really appreciate the lighter ammo for consistency and accuracy and many many shots before getting tired.

Cheers


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Harry Knuckles said:


> Alternatively, you can do what I did and redo your whole shooting style...


I have been toying with the idea of trying full butterfly.....but one thing at a time. I should fix this issue first. Walk before run...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm thinking that maybe your shooting lighter ammo. Did you order the right bands for your ammo? Looks like 7/16" ammo bands.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm with Vince and Reed. You look like you're shooting bands that are too heavy.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> I'm thinking that maybe your shooting lighter ammo. Did you order the right bands for your ammo? Looks like 7/16" ammo bands.


Its .5 from simpleshot

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video Reed


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

On second look, it also seems that you may be pointing the forks forward a bit too much. That will bring the bands and pouch closer to your hand. Fix your band clamps, make sure to keep the forks horizontal and use 3/8 steel. Can't imagine why you would have fork hits once those issues are addressed.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> On second look, it also seems that you may be pointing the forks forward a bit too much. That will bring the bands and pouch closer to your hand. Fix your band clamps, make sure to keep the forks horizontal and use 3/8 steel. Can't imagine why you would have fork hits once those issues are addressed.


Im shooting 3/8" steel. .5 is too heavy for 3/8?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Facewizard13 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > On second look, it also seems that you may be pointing the forks forward a bit too much. That will bring the bands and pouch closer to your hand. Fix your band clamps, make sure to keep the forks horizontal and use 3/8 steel. Can't imagine why you would have fork hits once those issues are addressed.
> ...


.5 is fine for 3/8, in fact depending on the cut, it might be on the light side.Still good for target shooting though.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I left a comment on the video site. In summery, change clips, lengthen bands, lower elbow.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Your bottom prong is a tad further away, so it pulls the band slightly harder than the band on the top prong. More power below means shots will trend high. Couple that with a pouch grip that is essentially a fist- tailor made for speed bumping- and you have all the ingredients for recurring hand and fork trauma.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Your bottom prong is a tad further away, so it pulls the band slightly harder than the band on the top prong. More power below means shots will trend high. Couple that with a pouch grip that is essentially a fist- tailor made for speed bumping- and you have all the ingredients for recurring hand and fork trauma.


I saw that also on most every shot, that picture tells the story. Hulla Baloo nailed it :headbang:


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Your bottom prong is a tad further away, so it pulls the band slightly harder than the band on the top prong. More power below means shots will trend high. Couple that with a pouch grip that is essentially a fist- tailor made for speed bumping- and you have all the ingredients for recurring hand and fork trauma.


Wow I didn't know having the fork off would affect it that much. I think the reason that might be the case is because I try and hold my wrist turned up when I'm shooting so i dont flip my wrist forward which is something I read about.

Im not sure if ill be able to fix holding my forks but I know I can work on my release.

(Picture for reference)

In the ATO video he shows holding the pouch like this. Im going to try that first.

How are some ways I can be cognizant that my forks are in the right position? Firing in front of a mirror?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

@Hulla Baloo also, thank you for that expert analysis. You should watch my short vids on YouTube if you have the time. I try to be as consistent as possible from shot to shot.

Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You need to learn to feel the pull on both bands separately, then you will be able to shoot more consistently. After putting on a set of bands. Put your index finger in the pouch, then pull it back and feel the center, make sure its even. Then every time that you draw them back, always check the balance of the bands with your finger and thumb.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Facewizard13 said:


> How are some ways I can be cognizant that my forks are in the right position? Firing in front of a mirror?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I think that grip is far superior to what you're currently using. Mirrors help. I used a post I knew to be plumb. Start and end each shooting session by placing the target side of the forks on the edge of the post at full draw. Multiple times. It taught me what square looks and feels like with a particular frame.


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

Something that helped me when I was figuring out how to square my frame: I would draw back beside a mirror so I could check the cant then I would try and get a mental image of what the forks looked like when it was all squared up. Then I'd try and always recreate that when shooting. The scout is great for this because it has several nice flat fork surfaces that give great visual feedback on whether or not everything is square.

Once I had all my visual cues identified I would run through them like a checklist on each shot. Making sure it's square left and right and front and back, and that bands are aligned then focus focus focus on a smooth release. Over time the checklist gets faster and faster until you dont have to think so much about it.

Every so often I have to do this consciously again because I get lazy/ sloppy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

If you look at Hulla Ballo's still shot, notice how little of your thumb that you have showing out over the index finger. If you aren't speed bumping, I'll kiss a goose where his tailfeathers grow!

You know, ages ago I was having a terrible time shooting a group. I moaned and groaned to the group for weeks. Finally the same guy that is in this thread Hulla Baloo (he was more active then), sent me a message and said "SJ quit screwing around and fix your release". I took it to heart and within two weeks I was a much better shot. If he can fix me, you're a piece of cake!


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> If you look at Hulla Ballo's still shot, notice how little of your thumb that you have showing out over the index finger. If you aren't speed bumping, I'll kiss a goose where his tailfeathers grow!
> You know, ages ago I was having a terrible time shooting a group. I moaned and groaned to the group for weeks. Finally the same guy that is in this thread Hulla Baloo (he was more active then), sent me a message and said "SJ quit screwing around and fix your release". I took it to heart and within two weeks I was a much better shot. If he can fix me, you're a piece of cake!


Trust me if it wasn't so windy to where my catch box keeps getting blown over I'd be out there practicing right now

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Just a couple comments. Watched your video and read through the advice. Some very good points brought out and lots of good opinions for improvement.

First point, dry firing a slingshot isn't a good activity. I realize that you're inside and the weather may be an issue, but empty pouch shooting will damage your bands.

Another observation from the video is it looks like you have very wide bands and straining to pull to your anchor point. What is the width of those bands? It may have been said earlier, but for 3/8 steel ammo you should be shooting either 3/4" straight or a 3/4" to 5/8" taper (or something similar). Also looks like the length might be a little short and you're over stretching the bands.

Regarding technique, I am 100% in agreement with SJAaz. Your fork strikes and hand hits are coming from the release. Anything but a flat release at your level of experience is going to send the ammo in a bad direction. In your video you are not using ammo, so it is hard to see. I'll even go as far to say that if you hold the pouch like in the picture above, that pinch grip is going to sling ammo everywhere but where you want it. You need to focus on keeping the pouch grip as flat as possible. With the release hand, extend your wrist to allow your thumb to lay as flat as you can get it. Now look at your thumb and finger in the release position. Do you move your thumb or do you move your finger to release? Under band tension, it can be hard to tell, but if you move your thumb, instant speed bump. If you move your finger, you will have a flat clean release. It can help to rotate your release hand and lay your thumb nail on your cheek. In this wrist position, your finger will move to facilitate the release and the pouch slides flat off the pad of your thumb.

Hope this is clear as mud? The other options is to keep shooting and stay focused on what works and doesn't work for you. Only through practice and more practice will you have the "ah ha " moment.

You are over the hard part. You made a video of yourself and shared it with us. Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Just a couple comments. Watched your video and read through the advice. Some very good points brought out and lots of good opinions for improvement.
> 
> First point, dry firing a slingshot isn't a good activity. I realize that you're inside and the weather may be an issue, but empty pouch shooting will damage your bands.
> 
> ...


The bands I'm using i just made straight 1" cuts. I can try 3/4" bands and see if that makes a difference. The 1" wide bands seem to be the only ones that can give the 3/8 steel a flat trajectory at 30 ft.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Too wide. Try 3/4 or 5/8 straight. You can also mess with some tapers like 1/2 - 5/8 or 5/8 - 3/4. SS suggests cutting band active length to 400-500% elongation, so take that into account. I typically cut SS black to 480%.

I would also suggest moving closer to your target while learning. Take trajectory out of the equation for now. Work on your release and getting your shots headed in the right direction. Then you can fine tune things.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Too wide. Try 3/4 or 5/8 straight. You can also mess with some tapers like 1/2 - 5/8 or 5/8 - 3/4. SS suggests cutting band active length to 400-500% elongation, so take that into account. I typically cut SS black to 480%.
> 
> I would also suggest moving closer to your target while learning. Take trajectory out of the equation for now. Work on your release and getting your shots headed in the right direction. Then you can fine tune things.


I guess I can always use more practice tying band sets.

I think what I'll do is make a band set that is at least a couple inches longer than it needs to be. This will be just for getting down my release.

I'll swallow my pride and move the target closer  . This is kinda frustrating considering im a great shot with a rifle and a terrible shot with a slingshot lol.

I guess since I'm not hunting I dont need the maximum velocity of a band/ammo combination. It really is satisfying to blast a can with a fast moving steel ball.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

What is your draw length?


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> What is your draw length?


31"

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Facewizard13 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > What is your draw length?
> ...


Try this... Cut a set of bands 3/4" straight, 8.25" long. Mark in 1/2" from one end (fork side) and 3/4" from the other (pouch end). This will give you a 7" active length (440%). Attach the pouch so that the end of the pouch just touches your mark. That will give you enough room to clamp and tie. Then trim excess. You should be able to draw that easily and it will give you plenty of speed to reach your target. If it feels good to you then use that cut while sorting things out. Don't change that! Remove one variable. If you keep changing things you won't know where/when things go wrong. Shoot from 15-20 feet at a big piece of paper with a single 1/2" dot in the middle. Focus on the dot. Don't worry about even getting close to it. Try to stay on the paper and get a somewhat cohesive group somewhere on the paper. Once you do that come back and you'll get the help you need to tweak your accuracy. Also be sure to heed the advice given to you about your fork orientation and speed bump!! That is a crucial part of your success. Try this for three days and see what happens.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Have you tried a pinch pouch? Really helped me! I do not think that they are being made anymore - but a simple enough DIY project - scroll down to observe the photos

https://hitmanslingshots.com/product/pinch-pouch/

You may be over-gripping the frame. I hate to send you down a frame-buying rabbit hole - but - consider a Saunder's Wing. There is a learning curve but once you get past the psychological block of letting the slingshot fall away from your hand as part of your follow through - it really works. It is based on how Olympic archers shoot their bows. The unusual design lines the frame up so that the forks are centered in your hand. Use an open grip!!! Pricier than most but - well worth it in my experience. I have some upper-end target slingshots and my Wing out shoots them all. In fact, I shoot mine almost exclusively. Order some Clod-Poppers clay ammo to go w/ it.

https://sausa.com/product/wing-wrist-rocket-flatband-slingshot/

You are way over-banded. Get some cheap latex based resistance bands and shoot the lightest bands that will launch your ammo. Start about 5 yards from the target and work your way back.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I find it helpful to be mindful of a set of points on the frame and where they contact your hand so as to get a consistent grip and it is easier to repeat the square hold. I try to align finger joints with corners or curves. that way you know, when you settle the frame in your hand if it is lined up or not. Also find a consistent position for your wrist and have the same follow through each shot. I cannot offer any better advice than you have been given on pouch hold, keep the elbow the same. and the band cut suggested by StringSlap is a great starting point, it may be your go to setup, it should work very well for you. this is all of course my opinion so take it as you will 

P.S. just keep shooting, you will get there, a rifle and a slingshot are different beasts, both fun obviously, but different skillsets


----------

